# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  bonovi za pp u Požegi

## Anvi

Čestitam RODI na ovom vrijednom uspjehu!  :Very Happy: 
Bravo i za požešku upravu!

----------


## bzara

čestitke na ovakvom uspjehu!!!  :Klap: 
ja se jako veselim tome jer nama stiže uskoro naša princeza i upravo smo u fazi nabavke platnenih!

----------


## PericaY2K

svaka čast! više platnenih pelena, manje smeća od plastičnih! 
prelijepo je vidjeti da je briga o prirodi i zdravlju djece kod čelnih ljudi prepoznata! 
i bravo požeškim mamama koje vrijedno peru pelene!

----------

